# South African Black Spitter



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 13, 2007)

*Not an Australian specimen but a South African Black Spitting Cobra*


----------



## nvenm8 (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn they are a beautiful snake.


----------



## nook171 (Jun 13, 2007)

nice i love it how it looks almost plastic cause of the shine of it looks like new plastic lol


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 13, 2007)

That is one lovely looking snake........


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 13, 2007)

Love how it stands on the hook.


----------



## eladidare (Jun 13, 2007)

its rude to spit you know!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 13, 2007)

Aren't the rhinkals fairly uncommon in pure black? Absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing! 

ps: what sort of head wear have you got on?? (goggles etc) :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG that is madness!!! Is it true they are one of the most aggresive species of cobra?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 13, 2007)

Beautiful snake, great pics
,The yellow plant in the background looks like the aussie weed ragwort.
I think it came from south africa originally and it just goes crazy here.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 13, 2007)

It's not a Rinkhals, Moose - its a Black Spitting Cobra. There are several varieties that spit. I'm guessing this is _Naja woodi_.

Some great photos there Snakes Inc.!



Hix


----------



## oxyranus (Jun 13, 2007)

beautiful snake


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 13, 2007)

Did it spit at you? magic looking snake.

Looks like it has not shed its tail?

donk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2007)

nice snakes over there im going over there to go surfing but also will find some snakes to take photos of but if i come across that snake ill make sure i have my sun glasses on. i luv elapids, but my favorite snake over there is in west afriaca, the gaboon viper.
cheers steve


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 14, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> OMG that is madness!!! Is it true they are one of the most aggresive species of cobra?









Naa, not aggressive. This chap is shy and very elusive. If someone interferes with the fellow the first reaction is to take flight and hide. If this is imposable the animal will stand its ground and spray / spit venom at the eyes of the attacker so as to hinder the vision so the snake can make a safe get away. 




The Rinkhals is also a splitter and found in the same area, as this chap but is not black at all. Some are banded and others are gray dark brow. Rinkhals is an Afrikaans word meaning a collar around the neck


----------



## cyclamen (Jun 14, 2007)

the cobra on the grass...is it yours?


----------



## Hickson (Jun 14, 2007)

He looks like he's about to spit in that second shot!



Hix


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 14, 2007)

Die eerste slang is die mooiste Cobra ek ooit gesien!!! ;o)

Send me a PM, be good to chat about herping in SA and where it's heading. Was last there in Dec'06 but didn't go to many of my old herping spots to see if numbers have maintained themselves. 

Rob


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 14, 2007)

No sorry these guys are a hand full. As a matter of interest a Rinkhals is not really a cobra scientifically speaking.


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah black helps them attract heat quickly as these animals live in very inhospitable areas in the mountains habitats.


----------



## Drothmall (Jun 16, 2007)

When i was 12 i ran into a black spitting cobra in the bush it was huge (back when i was a lil fella) and that was what inspired my love for all things herp


----------



## slither (Jun 16, 2007)

man i love cobras so wish that i could have one especially the albino ones


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 16, 2007)

OMG that is one awesome looking cobra.... I love looking at them but would never have them lol  great pics


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 16, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> .... I love looking at them but would never have them ....


 

The problem with keeping Cobra is that complacency causes short cuts and with that the world can become blurred very quick.:lol:


----------



## Mase (Jun 16, 2007)

damn takes alot of corage to do that


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 17, 2007)

Naa not really if one is comfortable no worries. 
I have recently got my hands on a Forrest cobra and took her out for playtime today. That was a little trouble-some as she is about 1,6m and moves very quickly when she wants too. :shock:


----------

